# Suche Partner für Gemeinschaftsstand auf der Automatica 2010



## MikeJ (6 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Partnern um einen Gemeinschaftsstand auf der Automatica 2010 in München zu machen.

Kurz zu mir: Ich bin Freiberufler und seit über 7 Jahren in der Automation tätig. Mein Spezialgebiet ist die Roboterautomation, hierbei decke ich vom einfachen Handhaben bis hin zu Prozesstechniken wie den Laserschneiden so ziemlich alles ab.

Ich würde auf der diesjährigen Automatica (8.-11.Juni) gerne mit einem eigenen Stand vertreten sein und bin daher auf der Suche nach Partnern für einen Gemeinschaftsstand.

Vielleicht befindet sich ja der ein oder andere Freiberufler unter Euch der Interesse daran hätte. - Meldet Euch am besten per PN.


Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## IBFS (7 März 2010)

Im Prinzip ist sowas immer interessant, aber leider sind die
Kosten für Freiberufler dann doch ein Faktor, der schon ins 
Gewicht fällt:

Standfläche 20m² - Reihenstand 185,00 € / m² 

Standfläche 3.700,00 €

Sonstige Gebühren 207,00 € 

Elektroanschluss 156,00 € 

Standbau 1.766,00 €

Gesamt (netto): 5.829,00 €

zzgl. 19% MwSt. 1.107,51 €

Gesamt (brutto): 6.936,51 €

Plus Anfahrt - Ausfallzeit - Hotellkosten usw.

Und wenn man dann nicht einen wirklich guten Platz hat, dann rennen alle vorbei. 
Man müßte im vorhinein schon ungefähr wissen, wo man sich postieren will.
Mit diesem Hintergrundwissen - was ich nicht habe - könnte man dann gezielt
sich einen Platz wünschen.  

Gruß

Frank


----------



## SPSKILLER (7 März 2010)

nix zum schaffen???


----------



## IBFS (7 März 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> nix zum schaffen???


 
Auf das Thema  "Ausfallzeit" hatte ich ja im Text verwiesen.
Es ist - wenn ichs mir recht überlege - eigentlich nur sinnvoll,
wenn man vielleicht ein spezielles Produkt oder eine spezielle
Leistung anzubieten hat.


----------

